
TapeDeck Goes Exclusive to the Mac App Store - shawndumas
http://supermegaultragroovy.com/blog/2011/01/06/tapedeck-on-the-mac-app-store/
======
rudd
It seems like a number of apps will probably do this. For instance, I can't
find Twitter for Mac outside of the app store, which is disappointing because
I'm still on Leopard, stuck with Tweetie 1.2.8. I would say to be wary of
losing your Leopard user-base, but being on the Mac App Store probably will
give you enough exposure that you'll make up for it and more.

~~~
liscio
I think there's not much benefit of staying on Leopard if you run an Intel Mac
these days. The upgrade cost is pretty cheap, and the benefits do developers
are quite heavenly.

I've been keeping Leopard support in TapeDeck because it's been pretty easy to
do so, but with the work I'm doing on 1.4 right now, I've been tempted to hit
that kill switch...(But I won't.)

~~~
e1ven
I'm curious- If you're distributing through the AppStore only, and the App
Store doesn't support 1.5, why maintain the code?

~~~
liscio
You mean 10.5, right?

I've got a fairly large install base, and I'd like to keep them happy if at
all possible. In the future, when I have to get them to buy a v2 release on
the App Store, then ideally I've made a good impression on my customers and
they'll happily buy a license.

It's also not that big a deal to do. As long as the developer tools continue
to let me target 10.5 from 10.6, I'll be OK.

~~~
e1ven
Yes, I meant 10.5, sorry.

I hadn't thought about upgrades for existing customers, that makes quite a bit
of sense. I was only considering that all New customers were 10.6+, so
targeting 10.5 didn't make much sense.

Thanks for clearing that up!

